# dealing with pixmania.ie and returns



## johnnyg (12 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I would like to know where i stand with regards the following situation:

I bought TV from pixmania, it was delivered and when i unpacked it, the screen has a mark on it that it will not come off.

I have rang their customer service with no avail and when i used their online service, its asking me to send back the tv to france at my expense (37 kgs!!!!) for them to inspect it. This seems completely rediculous. Do i have rights here..

Pixmania have the worst customer service and online email service that i have ever come across.

Thanks


----------



## paddyc (13 Jan 2011)

Is the online customer service automated or emails back and fourth ? If you have to ship the TV back to France I would be looking for re-imbursement of the cost of shipping if they acknowledge the issue was like that when delivered.

However if they don't accept the mark was there, will they then also charge you for return shipping of the tv back to you ?


----------



## johnnyg (13 Jan 2011)

Yes, they state that i must cover the costs both ways!!! baffled as i shouldn't have to incur costs for an item that was defective.

The online service is back and fourth by emails, which they keep missing the point (not sure is it intentional or its that their english skills of the french reps are poor and they don't understand). The customer service reps are also french and very difficult as english is also limited, i have asked to speak to their manager and have been told that they can't do this and that they will ring me back, which has never happened...its just hopeless - is it possible to do something with visa or the like to get back or hold payments as item is defective?

If i knew that this was not a proper irish online service and that the items shipped from ireland and not europe i would have never gone with them, as when something like this happens, it seems that i don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## ranger (13 Jan 2011)

Johnnyg,

Had same issue this week. Ordered a new printer on Tueday night @21.55 (as my one wasn't printing).Checked it again on Wednesday and Lord and behold it's working. Went in to try and cancel order and the cancel page kept bombing out(tried about 6 times). Tried to cll customer service and was given the run around by pre recorded options. I was on hold for about  5 mins(after pre recorded voice saying my call will be answered in the next 25 seconds)  and then it bombed out. Sent a mail to customer service (from confirmation order) wishing to cancel. Received a mail saying someone one will be back to me within 48 hours.  Checked my account yesterday and it's been dispatched and literally 5 minutes later I receive a mail saying I couldn't cancel as it's already dispatched. If I wanted to cancel I could reject the package and it will be retuned to the warehouse but then I would have to do alot of form filling in order to get a refund. It seems them make it so difficult to cancel or refunds. Alls well that ends well. I managed to sell on the printer at a smal profit  Ranger


----------



## PixmaniaUK (13 Jan 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Hello,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Thank you for your review.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I am sorry that your TV was damaged in transit and that you that you were not satisfied with our after sales service.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]This is not our usual service as we try and ensure that we take the utmost care to package all products securely and to give our customers the most efficient after sales service.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I urge you to contact me with your order details on [/FONT][FONT=&quot]emma@pixmania.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot] so that I may investigate further into your order. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kind Regards[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Emma[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Pixmania Mediator[/FONT]


----------



## paddyc (14 Jan 2011)

johnnyg - let us know how you get on now, might need to keep Emma's email address for any future orders if you get sorted ;-)


----------



## PixmaniaUK (14 Jan 2011)

Hello 

  Thank you for your review.

   I apologise that you have received a damaged television; this is not our usual service as try to ensure all of our products are delivered in perfect condition.
  If you have received a faulty or damaged item we ask that you either send it back to us or we may issue a pick up so that we may exchange the item or issue you with a refund. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
     Please contact me on rachel@pixmania.com  with your order details so that I may help you with your request.

[FONT=&quot]Rachel[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Pixmania Mediator[/FONT]


----------



## johnnyg (31 Jan 2011)

Update:Still getting no where with pixmania


----------



## PixmaniaUK (11 Feb 2011)

Hello

  Please contact me directly on rachel@pixmania.com with your order details, so that I may give you further updates on the return of your television.

  Kind regards,
  [FONT=&quot]Rachel[/FONT]
  Pixmania Mediator


----------



## Satanta (12 Feb 2011)

PixmaniaUK said:


> ...[FONT=&quot] and to give our customers the most efficient after sales service.[/FONT]


I don't mean to sound offensive, but on this front Pixmania is failing horribly.

It's gotten to the stage that even when the product is significantly cheaper on Pixmania, buyers will go elsewhere due 100% to the after sales service (or more correctly, the lack of one). 

In terms of product range, pricing, dispatch, etc., the company do a stand up job. The minute there's any type of issue, it instantly becomes a nightmare. I'm not going to spam links here, but a quick search of any decent sized Irish forum (here on AAM, boards or even small niche sites) will show just how badly the company is viewed by consumers due entirely to the nightmare that results any time a return has to be made. 

This isn't a bitter post. I've ordered from Pixmania a number of times (pre the bad reputation really kicking in) and always received a great product at a good price. However, I have stopped ordering from the site due to the very well known issues which could (and normally do) arise should I ever need to RMA a purchase (which is a possibility with any supplier) and don't intend to ever order there again (even if I have to pay a small premium to avoid). 

It's something that the company seriously need to address before they do any more damage to their reputation. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ray_Con (13 Feb 2011)

Have to agree with Satanta ... despite Pixmania being cheaper _sometimes , _Ive often decided to buy elsewhere based on their appalling Customer Service reputation.


----------

